# دورة تعليم برنامج Ansys workbench 14 متكونة من 40 فديو بتقنية HD



## عبدالله وتاري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط الجزء الاول https://shared.com/2gjole9w7u?s=l
رابط الجزء الثاني https://shared.com/ze80l02juv?s=l
رابط الجزء الثالث https://shared.com/grjjuyasdm?s=l
رابط الجزء الرابع https://shared.com/23vg80hd32?s=l


----------



## م. رامي17 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*

:34::34::20:


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن نبذة مختصرة عن البرنامج ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابوصلاح اعتيبي قال:


> ممكن نبذة مختصرة عن البرنامج ...بارك الله فيك



ANSYS offers engineering simulation solution sets in engineering simulation that a design process requires. Companies in a wide variety of industries use ANSYS software. The tools put a virtual product through a rigorous testing procedure (such as crashing a car into a brick wall, or running for several years on a tarmac road) before it becomes a physical object.
*Automotive*


*Toyota Prius HEV* aerodynamics optimization for fuel usage reduction[SUP][7][/SUP]
*Red Bull Racing* aerodynamics optimization for faster speed[SUP][8][/SUP]
*Aerospace*


*Parker Aerospace* high-performance computing for faster simulation results[SUP][9][/SUP]
*Astrobotic Technology* and Carnegie Mellon University spacecraft structural analysis for strength and stiffness[SUP][10][/SUP]
*Terrafugia* roadable aircraft for proof-of-concept testing[SUP][11][/SUP]
*Energy*


*Columbia Power* wave energy device shape optimization to reduce maintenance costs and breakdowns[SUP][12][/SUP]
*Indar Electric* permanent magnet wind turbine generator optimization for reliable operation[SUP][13][/SUP]
*Electronics*


University of Arizona antenna performance optimization[SUP][14][/SUP]
Fujitsu Semiconductor Limited integrated circuit (IC) design optimization[SUP][15][/SUP]
*Consumer products*


Dyson bladeless fan airflow performance optimization[SUP][16][/SUP]
Speedo FASTSKIN3 Racing System drag reduction[SUP][17][/SUP]
[h=2]Products[edit][/h]*Simulation Technology*: Structural Mechanics, Multiphysics, Fluid Dynamics, Explicit Dynamics, Electromagnetics, Hydrodynamics (AQWA).
*Workflow Technology*: ANSYS Workbench Platform, High-Performance Computing, Geometry Interfaces, Simulation Process & Data Management.
[h=2]History[edit][/h]


----------



## engineer (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

